# J.G.Kincaid re-union



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello all, Robert McGill is proposing to have a reunion of Kincaid of Greenock ex employees sometime in the autumn 2015. If any of the crew are interested please pm me with your name email and phone no. and I will pass them on.
He also intends to set up a web site so I will post details when available
Hamish


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

my father served his time with Kincaids then joined the Argyll& Sutherlands left after dunkirk(I have his papers giving him special dispensation to leave the army and go to sea as an junior eng.

After the war he went back to kincaids where he stayed for a few years antil strikes where he disobeyed the union and went back to work ,he got beaten up a few times for his troubles and finally kincaids had to let him go under union pressure.So unions are not my favourite people,
jim


----------



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

jimthehat said:


> my father served his time with Kincaids then joined the Argyll& Sutherlands left after dunkirk(I have his papers giving him special dispensation to leave the army and go to sea as an junior eng.
> 
> After the war he went back to kincaids where he stayed for a few years antil strikes where he disobeyed the union and went back to work ,he got beaten up a few times for his troubles and finally kincaids had to let him go under union pressure.So unions are not my favourite people,
> jim


Me neither Jim, got caught up in a strike while working in Honeywell Computers outside Glasgow. All 4 tires let down, radio Ariel snapped. We were not in the union and management said we had to report for work. What has this to do with the MN, we were building Honeywell-Brown computers for ships.. eventually sailed on a tanker with H-B computers.... Your dad probably had food to buy, so had to work... j


----------



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

*re-Union*



jimthehat said:


> my father served his time with Kincaids then joined the Argyll& Sutherlands left after dunkirk(I have his papers giving him special dispensation to leave the army and go to sea as an junior eng.
> 
> After the war he went back to kincaids where he stayed for a few years antil strikes where he disobeyed the union and went back to work ,he got beaten up a few times for his troubles and finally kincaids had to let him go under union pressure.So unions are not my favourite people,
> jim


 Hi Guys I am sorry to hear about the troubles you suffered at the hands of so called union members. I was an apprentice during some of these strikes and it was not funny as we had to go into work through the pickets. 
However the re-union has nothing whatever to do with the unions as such, it is merely an attempt to find as many ex Kincaids men who are still alive and have a wee get together for a social event to reminisce about the "good old days"
Hamish


----------



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

The re-union was held in the Dockworker's Club on Thursday night and was a great success. About 200 ex Kincaidites attended many tales were exchanged.
For anyone interested the link will take you into the wee site where there are pictures of the event. Hope it works http://kincaidreunion.jimdo.com/ 
Hamish


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

That's a bummer Hamish! Didn't know or I would have gone.


----------

